# Opinion for helmet



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Never heard of Moon. 

Helmets aren't really something I'd skimp on. Look for like a Smith Holt. Find one on sale and it should be around that same price.


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunatelly what I see, Smith holt it;s out of my budget. If anyone else can suggest smth else I am pleasure.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Anon Raider is a good low budget helmet as well. Typically around $60USD. Think I saw some on clearance sale for like $20-$30USD on EVO (I think??) not too long ago.


----------



## Tziminhio (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok. I'll try to find. Furthermore do you know about this? Dakine Pyramid Studs Chrome | eBay


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

evo.com is having some banging deals. Right now they have a smith holt on sale for $37. Check out their website


----------



## morfologus (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey,
Looking for a new helmet and found out the Anon Blitz XL fits perfect on my head and it still doesn't look like a bowling ball but without that little bill would look greater. The Striker looks similar to me and I believe it fits the same, what do you know about that?


----------



## fabiob (Jan 30, 2016)

dfitz364 said:


> Anon Raider is a good low budget helmet as well. Typically around $60USD. Think I saw some on clearance sale for like $20-$30USD on EVO (I think??) not too long ago.


Agree with dfitz364. 
I have an Anon Raider and likes it. Bought by 39Eur 1yr ago, its below 50USD at Anon site. 
Good comfort, solid construction, not too advanced technologies or certifications but has the necessary from what I got and was looking for. I'm an intermediate rider not making any backcountry or park, so it seems enough protection for me. 
Nevertheless.... if I were in more "risky" riding, I'd maybe follow Nivek advice and get a helmet one level up...


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Never seen that snowboard helmet before but Moon bicycle helmets are/were cheap Bell copies with ok build quality. Have no idea if they really are certified or not. 

The other thing to consider is aliexpress shipping time. Dunno about Greece but typically be prepared for a looooong wait, like over a month is not unusual.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

U can get a crown at Burger King for free.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I can wear Chinese flip-flops or buy cheapo kitchen items, but no way I'd use Chinese helmet. 
I know that most of the brands are made there, but at least they're tested against standards, and there's support, if something goes wrong.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> U can get a crown at Burger King for free.


Not true, you have to buy something, anything, before they give you a crown. At least in my kingdom.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

A helmet is something I will never, ever cheap out on. A serious head injury can ruin your life.


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

Given people dont cheap out on a helmet - whats considered the 'best' and are the Carbon ones? Never worn a helmet, but I'm getting pretty freaky on rails and had considered picking one up after my last stack :grin:

(P.S. Agree, don't cheap on the thing protecting the second most important part of your body)


----------



## a_human (Aug 31, 2016)

Just get something reputable and call it a day. I don't believe anyone saying they can't stretch their budget from just under $50 to just over $50. It's like a one-time investment and it's the one piece of gear that can potentially save you a bunch of pain and/or hospital bills. If you ever have to buy a new helmet after that, it's because you bashed in your old one. In which case it was worth eeeeeevery cent


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I just grabbed an Anon Rodan or Talan, forget which, I now have one of each and they are pretty much the same, for $75 shipped from Backcountry. It's a solid, fairly comfortable helmet.

The Giro 9s I think are super comfy, but I really don't like the styling and prefer bucket/german ww1 soldier minus the spike look.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the Smith Vantage. A bit pricey at 220 or so.... But the most comfortable and best ventilation of any helmet I have tried.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Call it a day and get the anon raider or equivalent if another brand. Or spend a lot cuz you have the $$$ and/or it needs to match your black scales collab whatever.


----------

